# New Gun



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im looking to get a new Shot Gun, Im willing to spend about $700 for it. I want to get a semi auto, and sythetic black. Any know of any guns that fall in this catagory that is in my price range?


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe that Franchi will be in this price range. I have one no and have had no problem with it .I also had a Franchi 912 which is a 3.5 inch gun and had now jams with this one either. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Win SX2


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

The winchester sx3 it around that price a little more around about 800 but its a sweet gun. i got one this summer and have shot abou a case of target loads and a case of 3" 2s and havent had a single problem. i would just go sholder some and see what fits best. i would spend a little more now and get a good gn than buy a cheap gun and have to buy another one later.


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

when hunting sharptail..would u recommend a 20 gage or 12 gage?.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I just picked up a Franchi I-12 a week ago. I took off all of last week to do some hunting and loved the new Franchi. I had no problems with it and everything I pointed it at went down. I already had a Franchi o/u that I really like, but a friend was using it. I would recommend this shotgun in a heartbeat. I bought the I-12 with the wood stock and picked it up for $699.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> when hunting sharptail..would u recommend a 20 gage or 12 gage?.


Early season a 20 will do all you need done. Later when the birds get jumpy you'll need a little more lead out there at extended ranges so the 12 has the edge.


----------

